# How Much Miracle Grow?



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok My Plants Are Now About 3 Weeks Old And Doin Fine At The Mo Just Wonderin Whats The Correct Amount Food To Give Them
I Got:
A 2litre Cola Bottle For The Feed
A Double Ended Spoon With 1.25ml And 15ml Ends
Or If You Prefer 1/4tsp And 1tbs Ends
And A Bag Of Miracle Grow 15-30-15
Thanx Guys!


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 6, 2006)

get a good organic fert.   for veg it has to have a higher nitrogen count.   like 12-6-6 is what my old age ratio is.


----------



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Right Ok Then
On The Box Of My Miracle Grow It Reckons I Got 15% Nitrogen In The Mix
Thats Not Enough?


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2006)

Though TBG uses Miracle grow with succes, "I" can't recommend it. Especially for beginners. 
*#1* it contains 0 magnesium, an important/essential micro nutrient for MJ.
..it's a harsh chemical, high in saltz and very easy to 'overdo'...I've also blamed it for radical ph swings in my grows...and it's "blue", looks like high classed toilet water to me..

.."I" recommend finding a decent organic fertilizer containing _all_ of the macro and micro nutrients needed, as did ftw. Much much more forgiving, user friendly.


----------



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Gonna Get Some Organic Ferts Then, Can I Use The Miracle Grow Durin Flowering Or Stick To The Organic Ferts For The Duration Of The Grow?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2006)

Miracle grow is not good for flowering. If not flushed out your buds WILL be harsh to smoke. Flowering requires different ratios of NPK than the Vegatative state. Look for "Bloom" ferts for flower.
Fox Farms has a trio pack that will get you through an entire grow perfectly.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> as did ftw. Much much more forgiving, user friendly.


 

[SIZE=-1]I apoligize[/SIZE]for my post earlier.  i was in a johnny depp "fear and loathing in vas vegas" mood last night.  didnt realize that it might be taken in other ways then i intended it.  i hope i didnt insult anyone


----------

